# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ممكن ترحيب بفنجان قهوة

## بحر الأحزان

[align=center]* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 *  كلما نضرنا إلى عالم المنتديات
نجد الأفضل وها أنا أجد الأفضل والأفضل بين
المنتديات  وهنا أقف وقفت أحترام وتقدير لهذا المنتدى
الشامخ أسماً وقولاً وفعلاً هل بترحيب وفنجان قهوة أحتسيه
بينكم كم طاب لي التسجيل هنا وكم وجدت نفسي بين
أهلي وأحبتي هل تقبلوني صديقاً لكم 

*[/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا و سهلا فيكي بين اهلك و اسرتك المتواضعة و ان شاء الله تفيدي و تستفيدي
و الله يبعد عنك الأحزان  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]أهلا وسهلا بك معنا وحيّـــــــــاك الله وأرجو لك قضاء أجمل وأطيب الأوقات برفقتنا ..


[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## بحر الأحزان

*
بشكرك جميعاً على أروحكم
العطرة كم أسعدني  تواجدي بينكم
أتمنى أن أكون خفيف الظل عليكم
كل الشكر والتقدير لكم 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هلا وغلا ..

----------


## mylife079

أهلاً وسهلاً

 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------

